

Scala Benchmark comparison with JDK 6 and 7 - alexjarvis
http://engineering.panaxiom.co.uk/post/37046314822/scala-benchmark-comparison-with-jdk-6-and-7

======
bertzzie
It's interesting that there's more improvement from JDK 6 to 7 in Scala 2.9.2
than 2.10. Does that mean that the JVM's performance on all of these benchmark
is not improved that much?

I mean, Scala's improvement from 2.9.2 to 2.10 is better than JVM 6 to 7's
improvement. Is my assumption right?

~~~
alexjarvis
Yes, Scala's improvement from 2.9.2 to 2.10 is better than the improvement
from JVM 6 to 7 with this benchmark. Especially for the Eratosthenes test
where the time halves from ~1494ms to ~704ms.

The largest percentage improvement from 2.9.2 to 2.10 is therefore roughly 52%
(with JDK 7 and 2.10 over 2.9.2). The largest percentage improvement when
comparing the JDK versions however is 13.85% where the JDK 7 sundaram test
with scala 2.9.2 runs faster than JDK 6 with the same scala version.

